# Apartment Rental on Boracay



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anybody know of any reasonably priced furnished apartment rentals on Boracay? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

waynephillips said:


> Does anybody know of any reasonably priced furnished apartment rentals on Boracay? Thanks in advance for any advice.


Others may have first hand information but so far as I know, Boracay has been pretty much destroyed by Typhoon Yolanda. It will take several years before that area is anything close to what it use to be. Suggest you try Subic Bay or La Union, both on Luzon Island..


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Jet Lag ~ Haven't been able to find anything reasonably priced in Subic.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

waynephillips said:


> Thanks Jet Lag ~ Haven't been able to find anything reasonably priced in Subic.


Yea, On base is or can be quite high. Cost for small apartment is less over the hill in Brgy Barretto. Bamboo furniture is very low cost and a fridge at about $200us dollars for a small unit. Lower cost yet if you keep going past Barretto and have a look around in or close to San Antonio Zambalas. Fewer tourists by far so costs are lower. Great (local) beach resorts there and people that are quite welcoming. La Union is still an option but have never stopped there...


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, I am a little familiar with Brgy Barretto, and a friend there says the prices are high since it flooded. Still prefer Boracay if it wasn't too badly damaged by the typhoon.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Although I haven't been to Boracay it doesn't sound to me like the sort of place you could get anything cheap.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

Last place I rented in Boracay was a two bedroom house for 15k month, plus bills. <snip>


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Sharktooth said:


> Last place I rented in Boracay was a two bedroom house for 15k month, plus bills. <snip>


15K a month is doable. Do you recall the name of the place? Thanks ~


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

waynephillips said:


> 15K a month is doable. Do you recall the name of the place? Thanks ~


The landlord was a nob mate, so I wouldn't recommend that place. <snip>


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I was in Borocay a week after Yolanda went through, the island itself had very little storm damage apart from the power being out for a couple of weeks. I saw a lot more damage on the trip up the west coast of Panay. I was back there mid December and all was normal.........As said by others, no real cheap accommodations there. Fun place for a short while but personally I would not stay there too long as it is quite pricey.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

Try Casa Camilla for some yearly rent studios and one bedrooms near the beach. When I was there it was really still under construction but I liked the unit I stayed in. Also walk up and down Angol Road looking for for rent signs.

If buy in the market and cook for yourself or eat in carinderias (like Jasper's) prices aren't expensive.

Many goods cost more due to being transported from Manila but people in places like Bayawan City in ****** tell you the same thing.


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you Gumby, much appreciated!


----------



## aizadenina (Jan 30, 2014)

I think rentals are like USD300 - USD350.


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

13,500 to 15,750 pesos per month doesn't sound too bad for Boracay.


----------

